# What do you think of this jacket?



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

well I hate the hoodie....lol I am more so into plain stuff.....the jacket is pretty cool though.....hessian lumberjack style....


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the jacket but the hoodie reminds me of sperm. I would still wear it though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Reminds you of sperm in a "check out how intriguingly virile that guy is" way or in a "I bet that dude gobbles cocks" way?


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

So not a gay vibe but a "hey, let me catch up with that guy to see if he is really wearing a sperm hoodie".


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

Jacket is pretty sick...I'm not even going to get into your sperm conversation tho haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

danielle said:


> So not a gay vibe but a "hey, let me catch up with that guy to see if he is really wearing a sperm hoodie".


...yeah, I'm okay with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

danielle said:


> I like the jacket but the hoodie reminds me of sperm. I would still wear it though.


:laugh:

Especially funny after you look at the Ride Logo.... gross.

OP - That jacket red or orange?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Red, but the yellow pattern does give it an almost orange hue. I found it online if you want a better look:

Burton Restricted Plainview Jacket DEFECTIVE YELLOW/MILTON PLAID at Snowboard Connection


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

jotate said:


> Red, but the yellow pattern does give it an almost orange hue. I found it online if you want a better look:
> 
> Burton Restricted Plainview Jacket DEFECTIVE YELLOW/MILTON PLAID at Snowboard Connection


I dig the look. But hopefully it is warmer than it looks, that'd be my only concern


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

danielle said:


> So not a gay vibe but a "hey, let me catch up with that guy to see if he is really wearing a sperm hoodie".


teeheehee:laugh: so true....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

That is Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Now here`s a sperm hoodie for ya........:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I would have guessed Japan. Some of my people aren't right in the head


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the jacket and hood question is do you need a new jacket? 
I had the question a 3 months ago when I saw this jacket.

FourSquare Coco Jacket - Polo Plus Green - Slide Board Store

I loved the look of it and it had similar specs to the one i hacve now, lovely and cosy. But it was a cost i could do without. when beowsing last week i saw it again but with 30% off hmmmm.
Then walking by a fence in my old jacket it snagged (by accident honest) Huge unrepairable tear. 
The new jacket should arrive in 2-3 days. It was the last one as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

sook said:


> I dig the look. But hopefully it is warmer than it looks, that'd be my only concern


I've got another jacket that's much heavier if it gets too cold. It only occasionally gets really cold in Ohio, so I think it'll be alright.



G2309 said:


> I like the jacket and hood question is do you need a new jacket?
> I had the question a 3 months ago when I saw this jacket.
> 
> FourSquare Coco Jacket - Polo Plus Green - Slide Board Store
> ...


That's a nice looking jacket. Truth is, I don't really need another jacket. But it's about half the cost right now at the shop of what it runs online brand new, sooo I'm kind of feeling it. Plus it is a lighter coat, which will be nice because I regularly am too hot in the jacket I have now.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I understand I'm always looking at the new designs in shops. I probably would have bought this jacket anyway as I love the design its just that the jacket breaking spurred me on. This will be my cold weather jacket. Really good in England as well in the cold months. Great for beach walks and after a surf. I've got a light weight jacket for hotter days on the slope.


----------

